# Radeon HD 7950 VS GTX 560 ti



## zip2-rider (5. Juli 2012)

Hi wieder der Titel schon sagt wollte ich mal wissen was ihr meint?

Mein System:
AMD FX-4100
Gigabyte 970-UD3
2x4GB Corsair Vengeance

Welche Graka ist die richtige? Sollte ich evtl noch meinen Prozessor tauschen gegen was mit mehr Leistung? 
Will damit Games zocken wie BF3, Skyrim, Metro 2033..


----------



## svd (5. Juli 2012)

Dein Prozessor ist zu 100% gamingtauglich. 

Von daher kannst du nehmen, was du möchtest. Eine Alternative zur GTX560Ti wäre eine werkseitig übertaktete Version der HD7850.

Wenn du eine HD7950 in Erwägung ziehst, behalte den Preis im Auge. Wenn deine Wunschkarte jenseits der 350€ liegt, könntest du entweder auf eine HD7870 ausweichen, die fast einen Hunni weniger kostet, aber nur wenig langsamer ist, oder gleich auf die GTX670 springen, die zumindest unter Spielen schneller ist.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2012)

Ja, es gibt da eine Menge Karten zwischen den beiden Modellen, die alle an sich ihren Preis wert sind. Ca die Reihenfolge:

GTX 560 Ti < AMD 7850 < AMD 7850 OC < GTX 570 < AMD 7870, danach kommt dann die 7950 ab ca 300€

Ich hab manche Karten weggelassen, die zuviel Strom verbrauchen für ihre Leistung und daher insgesamt nicht billiger sind, selbst wenn die Karte selbst vlt günstiger erscheint - zB eine GTX 580, die nen Tick günstiger ist als die 7950, etwa gleichstark - aber viel mehr Strom braucht.

Ach so: wenn die 7950, die Du im Auge hast, eher schon an die 350€ kostet, würd ich direkt eine GTX 670 nehmen. 



ps: die CPU ist zwar nicht die beste, aber "zu langsam" für eine 300-350€-Karte ist die auch nicht.


----------



## zip2-rider (6. Juli 2012)

Danke schonmal für die qualifizierten Antworten! 

Wie is der Vergleich so zwischen der GTX 560 ti und der Radeon 6950 ? Gibst da nen klaren Favoriten? Die liegen ja vom Preis her ziemlich auf gleicher Ebene. 

Im PCGH Test hat ja die Radeon besser abgeschnitten.


----------



## svd (6. Juli 2012)

Stimmt, im Schnitt ist sie leicht höher einzustufen, quasi gleichauf mit der HD7850, durch die ältere Technik halt nicht ganz so sparsam.
Aber Immer noch eine feine Karte, die langsam aus den Regalen verschwinden wird.
Wenn du ein Schnäppchen machen kannst, spricht nichts gegen einen Kauf.

Zu achten wäre, dass du auch eine 2GB Variante bekommst. Und bei preislichem Gleichstand lieber zur Nachfolgerin greifst.


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Juli 2012)

zip2-rider schrieb:


> Danke schonmal für die qualifizierten Antworten!
> 
> Wie is der Vergleich so zwischen der GTX 560 ti und der Radeon 6950 ? Gibst da nen klaren Favoriten? Die liegen ja vom Preis her ziemlich auf gleicher Ebene.
> 
> Im PCGH Test hat ja die Radeon besser abgeschnitten.


 Laut den Werten von hier...
Grafikrangliste
...ist die 6950 ganz klar die bessere Wahl.

Das einzige was mich etwas erstaunt ist, dass die GTX 560 Ti einen doppelt so hohen Shadertakt gegenüber der 6950 aufweist. Allerdings schneidet bei der Shaderleistung die 6950 mit 1.000 GFlops mehr, trotzdem deutlich besser ab, als die GTX 560 Ti.

Falls dir aber PhysX wichtig ist, würde ich zu der 560 Ti greifen, gibt aber wohl nur eine handvoll Spiele die dieses Hardwareseitig unterstützen.


----------



## svd (6. Juli 2012)

Hmm, in dem Link wird die HD7850 auf Platz 15 gesetzt, die HD6950 auf Platz 18... aber vielleicht versteh ich ja was nicht. 

Es stimmt, dass die HD6950 oft mehr Bilder pro Sekunde liefert, das relativiert sich aber, denn es sind entweder beide Karten im spielbaren Bereich, oder keine davon.

Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass sich die HD7850, langfristig gesehen, durch die neue Architektur und kommende Treiberversionen, trotzdem die besseren Karte wird.


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Juli 2012)

svd schrieb:


> Hmm, in dem Link wird die HD7850 auf Platz 15 gesetzt, die HD6950 auf Platz 18... aber vielleicht versteh ich ja was nicht.
> 
> Es stimmt, dass die HD6950 oft mehr Bilder pro Sekunde liefert, das relativiert sich aber, denn es sind entweder beide Karten im spielbaren Bereich, oder keine davon.
> 
> Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass sich die HD7850, langfristig gesehen, durch die neue Architektur und kommende Treiberversionen, trotzdem die besseren Karte wird.


 Glaube ich eher weniger, der größte Unterschied sind die Anzahl der Streamprozessoren, da ist der Unterschied deutlich. HD7850->1024 HD6950->1408
Immer mit der Voraussetzung, dass die Angaben stimmen, habe natürlich nicht persönlich nachgezählt.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2012)

Bei der 7850 hat man weniger Strombedarf und im Zweifel auch den leiseren Kühler - eine 6950 würd ich nur nehmen, wenn es auf jeden Euro ankommt und man ein gutes Angebot findet. Zudem ist die 7850 idR EHER ein bisschen besser vor allem in moderneren Auflösungen und Spielen, die OC-Versionen sowieso. Wenn die 6950 in einem Test vorne liegt, dann vermute ich dahinter rel aussageschwache Test mit alten Benchmarks oder alten SPieleengines teils mit unsinnigen 800x600 als Auflösung. Wichtiger wären aber neue Spiele bei FullHD.


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Juli 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ...Wenn die 6950 in einem Test vorne liegt, dann vermute ich dahinter rel aussageschwache Test mit alten Benchmarks oder alten SPieleengines teils mit unsinnigen 800x600 als Auflösung. Wichtiger wären aber neue Spiele bei FullHD.


 Nö, ist genau umgekehrt, bei diesem Test ist die 6950 vor der 7850 in 1080p und in niedrigerer Auflösung(720p) dahinter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber Benchmarks kann man sowieso immer nur als ungefähren Richtwert nehmen, da diese nur einen Bruchteil berücksichtigen können.
Ich würde mich da lieber auf Fakten verlassen und da kein Widerspruch bezüglich der Prozessoren kam, nehme ich an das die Zahlen stimmen.


----------



## svd (6. Juli 2012)

Naja, in diesem Review schneidet die HD7850 meist besser ab. (In den Benchmarks sind auch die Werte des HD7850 Referenzdesigns).

Die beiden Karten schenken sich nichts, sie sind absolut gleichwertig. Und voll spieletauglich auf FullHD.

Der Vergleich dieser Karten anhand der Anzahl der Streamprozessoren, erinnert mich ein wenig an das Duell "Core-i3" gegen "Phenom II X4", die ebenfalls gleichwertig sind.
Nur ist der X4 so schnell wie er ist, *weil* er ein *Quad*Core ist. Der Core-i3 ebenso schnell, *obwohl* er ein *Dual*core ist.
So ist der Core-i3 vlt. nicht in 100% der Benchmarks der *schnellere* Prozessor... aber wer der *bessere* Prozessor ist, ist für mich keine Frage. 

Meine Grafikkarte rein nach dem maximal möglichen FRAPS Wert zu wählen, werde ich das nächste Mal mit Sicherheit nicht mehr machen.
Damals wollte ich auf jeden Fall eine schnellere Karte, als es die GTX260 war. Die HD5850 hätte mich gereizt, war aber nirgendwo erhältlich. Die HD5830 lediglich ein Gerücht. Die HD5770 war nominell langsamer als die GTX260, also keine Option.
Habe also eine GTX275 gekauft.
Jetzt, zwei Jahre später, ist die GTX275 gleichwertig wie die HD5770, mit dem Vorteil PhysX, Nachteil DX10. Und im Schnitt ist die HD5770 mittlerweile die um 1-2% bessere Karte... 

Würde also das nächste Mal rohe Rechenkraft, solange fpsmäßig vertretbar, gegen modernere Chiparchitektur, geringere Leistungsaufnahme (Leistung = Abwärme), und vor allem geringe Lautstärke (ist aber Frage der Kühllösung) tauschen, hehe.

Es gibt aber sehr wohl ein Szenario, welches die HD6950 äußerst interessant machte. Der BIOS MOD zur HD6970!
Eine geeignete Karte, welche mir durch einen simplen Flashvorgang (oder sogar Dual BIOS Option) plötzlich die Leistung einer GTX580 bringt... na, das wäre ein NoBrainer, wie der Ami sagt.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Nö, ist genau umgekehrt, bei diesem Test ist die 6950 vor der 7850 in 1080p und in niedrigerer Auflösung(720p) dahinter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ja eben das, was ich meine: 3DMark11... damit kannst Du moderne Karten nicht wirklich Praxisnah miteinander vergleichen. Du kannst damt nur grib sehen, wie stark eine Karte ist, und vor allem: schauen, ob DEINE Karte okay ist. Wenn Deine Werte mehr als 10% von anderen Usern mit der Karte und ähnlicher CPU abweichen, hast Du ein Problem  

zB hier ist die 7850 vor der 6950: XFX AMD Radeon HD 7870 und 7850 Black Edition im Test Benchmarks in Performance Durchschnitt DX11 mit 1920x1200 - 4AAx16AF (DX11-Gaming Benches in Full HD und 4x AA)

ebenso hier (Durchschnitt aus mehreren Games und drei unterschiedlichen Leistungsstufen) Gaming: Kumulierte Leistungsübersicht : AMD Radeon HD 7870 und HD 7850 im Test - Obere Mittelklasse mit wenig Durst

und teils "sogar" 10%


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Juli 2012)

@svd
Das stimmt nicht, nicht bei allen wie Total War: Shogun 2, ist aber vollkommen egal, da Benchmarks nur ein Minimum abdecken können.

Und deine Meinung soll dir unbenommen bleiben, du hast mir aber nicht einen einzigen Fakt bezüglich der Architektur nennen können, der entscheidend besser ist bei der 7850.

@Herb
Die meisten neuen Spiele laufen immer noch mit DirectX 9, da ist der 3DMark11 wesentlich besser, ist also ein sehr schwaches Argument das mit den "neuen" Spielen.

Und zu deinem Benchmark Ergebnis, wenn dann bitte die maximalen Einstellungen und schon wieder wie auch bei 3DMark11 ist die 6950 vorne:*(EDIT: Funktioniert per URL nicht, muss manuell auf 2560x1600 und 8AA/16AF umgestellt werden)*
http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/test..._black_edition/benchmarks.php?benchmark=pfd11
Ist aber auch logisch, dass bei soviel weniger Streameinheiten, die 7850 eher an ihre Grenzen kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2012)

Bei meinem einen Link ist die 7850 aber auch in DX9/10 vorne  3DMark ist halt kein Spiel. Aber so oder so: beide sind ähnlich, die 7850 hat aber bei neueren Spielen, die meistens durchaus zumindest DX10 haben, halt Vorteile, das ist nunmal so und hab ich in vielen Tests so gesehen. Und man spielt nunmal Spiele und kauft nicht ne Karte, um seine 3DMark-Punkte zu posten   Und mal angenommen, die 6950 sei in DX9-Spielen schneller (is ja nicht gesagt, dass es an DX9 liegt, wenn die bei 3DMark ein paar Punkte mehr bekommt): wer spielt denn bitte absichtlich mit DX9, wenn das Spiel DX10 oder 11 hat? So eine Karte ist ja problemlos dafür geeignet, niemand "muss" in DX9 spielen, weil die Karte es sonst nicht packt, außer er hat noch Win XP laufen...


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Juli 2012)

@Herb
Je nach Optimierung ist vielleicht die eine odere andere Karte um ein paar Frames vorne, vielleicht sind die Treiber auch mehr für die 7850 ausgelegt, keine Ahnung.
Aber eines ist klar, bei maximaler Belastung, muss die 6950 Vorteile haben, wenn man Optimierungen der Treiber usw. beiseite legt.

Jedenfalls wenn ich die Wahl hätte, dann nehme ich in diesem Fall die Karte mit den knapp 400 Prozessoren mehr. Klar ist 3DMark11 kein Spiel, es ist aber trotzdem kein Zufall, dass gerade bei dem Extreme Preset die 6950 vorne ist.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2012)

Das ist doch eine völlig neue Generation, du kannst doch nicht nur die technischen Daten als Grundlage nehmen, dass Du da garantiert mehr Leistung erwartest   aber egal: ich würde - selbst wenn es wirklich bei extremen Einstellungen Vorteile für die 6950 geben sollte, trotzdem die 7850 nehmen, da die Unterschiede auch dann sehr klein sein werden und mir der Strombedarf wichtiger ist als EVENTUELLE 2-3 mehr FPS


----------



## MisterSmith (6. Juli 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine völlig neue Generation, du kannst doch nicht nur die technischen Daten als Grundlage nehmen, dass Du da garantiert mehr Leistung erwartest   aber egal: ich würde - selbst wenn es wirklich bei extremen Einstellungen Vorteile für die 6950 geben sollte, trotzdem die 7850 nehmen, da die Unterschiede auch dann sehr klein sein werden und mir der Strombedarf wichtiger ist als EVENTUELLE 2-3 mehr FPS


 Ich hatte mir damals auch eine völlig neue Generation gekauft, ich glaube 3650HD. DirectX10 fähig, dass es eine neue Generation ist bedeutet nicht viel.
Hier mal die technischen Daten im direkten Vergleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Damals nicht DirectX 10, nein, DirectX 10.1! Auch ein Unterschied von 0.1 wie bei der 7850.


----------



## zip2-rider (6. Juli 2012)

Was sagt ihr zu 190 € für 7850 ? Das ist doch ok oder nicht?  oder hats schon wer billiger iwo gesehen?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2012)

Würd ich sofort nehmen, wenn der Shop vertrauenswürdig ist   ach so: schau aber, dass die 2GB RAM hat. 

Wobei diese übertaktete 6950 auch ein guter Kauf wäre: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/1005883?partner=geizhalsat


----------



## TrinityBlade (6. Juli 2012)

zip2-rider schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu 190 € für 7850 ? Das ist doch ok oder nicht?  oder hats schon wer billiger iwo gesehen?


 Für die 2GB-Variante ist das ein sehr günstiger Preis, für die 1GB-Variante eher Durchschnitt.


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Juli 2012)

zip2-rider schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zu 190 € für 7850 ? Das ist doch ok oder nicht?  oder hats schon wer billiger iwo gesehen?


 Wenn ich eine 7850 wählen würde, dann diese hier:
Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-00-20G) | Geizhals Deutschland

Ach ja, die Daten von PC-Erfahrung sind widersprüchlich zu denen in der Produktbeschreibung von Geizhals, also nicht unbedingt darauf verlassen, beispielsweise steht bei der 7850 dort 80 Textureinheiten(TMU),  bei GH sind aber nur 64 angegeben.

Die Anzahl der Streamprozessoren stimmen aber überein, zumindest bei der 7850.

EDIT: Ich sehe gerade die besitzt nur einen DVI-Ausgang, wenn du also vielleicht bald 2 Monitore anschließen möchtest, ist diese Graka dafür nicht geeignet bzw. vielleicht dann über HDMI, ist aber womöglich eher suboptimal.


----------



## zip2-rider (7. Juli 2012)

Die Karte würde ich dann auch bekommen.. Nun zu dem Prob mit dem DVI.. das hab ich nämlich auch schon entdeckt..

Im mom ist es so dass ich nen 24" FullHD über DVi angeschlossen habe und einen 2ten kleinen 19,5" HDReady über nen VGA-DVI Adapter an nem andren DVI Anschluß habe. 

Dann bleibt mir doch nur die Möglichkeit den "großen" uber einen DVI-HDMI Adapter an dem Hdmi anzuschließen und den kleinen wie gehabt an dem DVI Anschluss mit nem VGA-DVI Adapter... 

oder bleibt mir da noch groß was andres übrig?


----------



## TrinityBlade (7. Juli 2012)

Du könntest auch eine HD 7850 mit 2x DVI kaufen.


----------



## zip2-rider (7. Juli 2012)

wusste ich garnich das sowas gibt oO hab bis jetzt nur die eine gesehen.. Was ist eig der Unterschied zwischen der full retail und der lite retail?


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Juli 2012)

Bei Full Retail ist meistens noch mehr Zubehör dabei. Aber falls ich mich nicht irre, besitzt die Saphire auch einen HDMI Ausgang, zumindest steht bei Geizhals 'DVI, HDMI'.
Weiß aber nicht inwiefern es möglich ist DVI und HDMI gleichzeitig zu betreiben, oder ob es da Probleme geben kann.


----------



## zip2-rider (7. Juli 2012)

Also es is jetzt so dass die Karte die ich bekomm nur einen DVI hat und HDMI .. also werde ich es so probieren müssen ich ich schon gesagt hab.. ich hoffe das klappt  ich möchte dein kleinen nur ungern opfern..


----------



## MisterSmith (7. Juli 2012)

zip2-rider schrieb:


> Also es is jetzt so dass die Karte die ich bekomm nur einen DVI hat und HDMI .. also werde ich es so probieren müssen ich ich schon gesagt hab.. ich hoffe das klappt  ich möchte dein kleinen nur ungern opfern..


 Ich würde noch abwarten, es gibt hoffentlich Leute die aus erster Hand hier sagen können, ob das auch gut funktionieren würde.


----------



## zip2-rider (7. Juli 2012)

No Risk no Fun..wenn net muss nochn HDMI Monitor her


----------



## svd (7. Juli 2012)

Bei den AMD Karten ab der 5000er Reihe musst du dir überhaupt keine Sorgen machen, denn sie unterstützen alle AMDs "Eyefinity Technologie". Das heißt, überall wo du einen Monitor anschließen kannst, bekommst du auch ein Bild.


----------



## zip2-rider (7. Juli 2012)

Das doch mal ne Aussage  Danke.. wird also schon iwie klappen


----------



## svd (7. Juli 2012)

Da die Sapphire Karte momentan eher rar ist... eine Alternative wäre auch die HIS HD7850 IceQ X Turbo.

Der IceQ Kühler war zwar nicht auf allen GPUs uneingeschränkt klasse, aber dank der 28nm Fertigung und geringeren Abwärme der Pitcairns, soll HIS, laut Tests, mit der HD7850 wieder eine gute Paarung gelungen sein.


----------

